# Stubborn, stubborn algae (with pictures)



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

I have what seems to be a perfectly healthy tank with more algae than I can bear.

The tank is 29 gallons (30x12x18).
Temperature is 80Âº F.
Nitrates are 10, nitrites and ammonia are 0.
My GH is 120ppm (6.7), my KH is 60ppm (3.4) and my pH is 7.8.
I am filtered with an Emperor 280.
I use a T5 with 18 W Colourmax Full-spectrum & 18 W 6700K (1.24 wpg).
I donâ€™t know my phosphates and I donâ€™t use CO2.
I do weekly water changes of 25%.
My stock: 3 Corydoras Metae, 13 Hemigrammus bleheri, 1 BN Pleco and 4 Mikrogeophagus altispinosus.
The tank was established April of this year.

I used to have the lights on 12 hours/day, but have very recently switched to a schedule of â€œonâ€


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

I've had the same kind of fuzzy algae in one of my tanks and now another is starting to develop it. I'm not sure what it is or how to get rid of it but it does seem like consistant water changes do help control it a little better than anything else I've done with ferts and lighting.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Leave you tank light off for a few days. It should starve the algae. You may want to get a phosphate test kit.

Does the tank get an direct sunlight?


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

> Does the tank get an direct sunlight?


I get _some _reflected sunlight for an hour or so per day. The tank is in my office, a good 4 or 5 feet from the nearest window. At certain times of the year light bounces off other towers and through my window.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

ridley25 said:


> > Does the tank get an direct sunlight?
> 
> 
> I get _some _reflected sunlight for an hour or so per day. The tank is in my office, a good 4 or 5 feet from the nearest window. At certain times of the year light bounces off other towers and through my window.


That could contibute to the problem, but probably not a major factor. Uping the volume of water change to say 50% might help if it is phosphate build up, unless the phosphates are coming from you tap water, in which case it sort of moot.

You could try an Otocinclus Catfish. They stay small, are very gentle and don't seem to damage the live plants as they eat the alage. I use one on my Bolivian Ram tank, keeps the amazon swords nice and clean.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm pretty reluctant to add to my my present bioload in this set up, even though I am hoping to get down to 2 compatible Rams in time.
I will try larger and more frequent water changes (just don't tell my wife that my longer work hours are aquarium-related!) and no light for a few days.

But any other ideas are welcome!


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Otos are quite small, so minute bio load addition, but I would say only go that route if the other don't work at all.


----------



## Mustang Boy (May 2, 2008)

yea i would agree with the oto suggestion especially if nothing else helps cause they dont harm plants and they eat just about any kind of algae from what i have read

infact i just got 3 of these for my 29gal cause of a large algae problem caused by the tank sitting right next to a window


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 13, 2003)

How about a few cherrry shrimp. They seem to graze non stop and I don't think they'd hurt your bio load to much. I added some to my 29 gallon tank Saturday and I can already tell a difference. As always YMMV.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Some of it looks like black beard algae, not sure if ottos will eat it. But they won't hurt. Some CO2 may help control it, just lets the plants use the nutrients more and starve the algae. Light control and water changes sound like the best option so far.


----------



## Barbie (Feb 13, 2003)

I have to agree, otos aren't going to be able to make a dent on on that algae. Flourish Excel won't help much at regular dosing levels, you'll need to start over with the beginning dose. It's basically going to melt any plants with carbonate like val and sometimes a few others. If you get the dosage high enough to melt that algae, that is. Fish that will eat it are rosy barbs, SAE's, and even amano or japonica shrimp. Reducing light and nutrient are just prolonging your agony. Basically the plants can't outcompete the algae for phosphates because there isn't enough available Carbon. If you melt back the algae and balance the nutrient levels for the plants with enough light to utilize all of them, the algae will go away and not come back. It sounds easier than it is sometimes .

Barbie


----------

